# DOS command lines for autoexec.bat & config.sys



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi everyone:

I have been working on a Compaq Armada 1530 laptop, trying to get it reloaded, and it has to have it's own CD-ROM drivers loaded.

Compaq's website states in it's instructions (Document PRT011B0998) I am to create a CONFIG.SYS file with the following command line:

*DEVICE=CPQLTECD.SYS /D: IDECD001*

It also instructs the AUTOEXEC.BAT command line to read:

*MSCDEX /D:IDECD001*

My question is -- (to those DOS gurus out there) -- are there supposed to be SPACES where they are shown in the lines? I found a few posts on HP's website stating that there should be no spaces, and my mind is so fried right now I am confused. 

I would appreciate any input. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Spaces before the / , but nowhere else.
You also need to make sure you have the CPQLTECD.SYS in the root directory.
The /D: is NOT a path, it stands for Device.


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Yes, the file is in the root directory. 

I will the it to have the space only before the /

Thanks a bunch for the reply!


----------

